# ADFs and Cory Cats



## Cranly (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi all. I am in the process of setting up a 10 gallon planted tank. 
I have heard of Bettas doing well with ADF's. And I have heard of Bettas getting along with Cory cats. (For the record, I am looking specifically at julii cats which from my research are good in a 10 gallon. Let me know if there is documentation otherwise...)
My big question though is - with ADFs and Cory cats occupying the same sort of lower tank space, would they get along? Or is that problematic?)


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

There shouldn't be a problem between the Cories and ADF. How many ADF and how many Cories? I would suggest a minimum of three ADF but more is better. I have six with my Betta in a 10. I also have a most excellent source if you don't mind onliine buying.


----------



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

Wait. 6 ADF or cories???


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

ADF do best the more you have so I have six in my 10 along with a Betta and numerous male Dwarf Panda Guppies and male Endlers. Three are perfectly fine for ADF, though. My six interact a lot more with each other than when I had just Clayton and Esmeralda.

It's the Julii that need a minimum of six in a shoal (Source: Planet Catfish). Of course, people often keep fewer shoaling fish than recommended but they aren't doing what's best for the long-term, optimum health of their fish.


----------



## Cranly (Apr 14, 2014)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> There shouldn't be a problem between the Cories and ADF. How many ADF and how many Cories? I would suggest a minimum of three ADF but more is better. I have six with my Betta in a 10. I also have a most excellent source if you don't mind onliine buying.


Great! I'm glad to hear they should get along. 
I was planning on 4 ADF. And 4 Cories. 
I'm totally willing to get a few more if you think my tank could handle it. 

This is what I was thinking - let me know your thoughts: 
4 julii cory
4 ADF
2 nerites
1 betta

picture of tank setup included - the plants are still pretty new and growing. 

I'm definitely up for buying online if you have a good source!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Very nice set-up!!!

I would get two more Julii for the minimum. If you have plenty of algae two Nerites would work but remember they're very finicky eaters; also great escape artists even when parameters are perfect. Make sure every tiny little opening is completely sealed. The six ADF are great in the 10 gallon; they don't have much of a bioload. I feed them HBH Frog and Tadpole Bites, frozen bloodworms and Tetra ReptoTreat Delica bloodworms.

Have bought all my ADF from 
2 African Dwarf Frogs Live Freshwater Fish | eBay

Send a PM and I'll give you his email address. I believe additional ADF were around $4.50. SebastiansMom bought her ADF from Sam, too. And, he has a variety of Nerites ... all of mine came from him as well.  Oh, and he ships for one price.

fishonlinerus | eBay


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

Love my ADFs they are fantastic and very healthy! I want to add some corys to my ten gallon too.


----------

